# Filter- verkleiden



## Regloh Essub (29. März 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich glaube der Winterschlaf ist so langsam vorbei. Meine Fische haben ihren ersten Winter überlebt. Was für ein Glück. 

Nun geht es daran neue Projekte zu planen. Es juckt schon unter meinen Fingernägeln. Etwas, …was mich am meisten stört muss in diesem Jahr unbedingt verändert werden. Und zwar habe ich vor, den Außen- Filter irgendwie zu verkleiden oder eine Schalung anzubringen. Sodass man ihn nicht sofort als solchen wahrnimmt.

Vorher wollte ich mich über eure Lösung informieren. Schön wäre es auch, wenn ihr Fotos davon hättet und diese hier reinstellt. 

Ich Danke euch schon mal!


----------



## Jackson (29. März 2010)

*AW: Filter- verkleiden*

Hallo , irgendwo hier gibt es Bilder auf denen eine Hundehütte den Filter verkleidet , genau diese Idee werde ich auch umsetzen ,so authentisch mit Futterschüssel, Hofhundkette und Plastikknochen, hält vieleicht auch noch Einbrecher ab.

Gruß , Jackson


----------



## Regloh Essub (29. März 2010)

*AW: Filter- verkleiden*

Ha, …macht aber Sinn! Hab mir nämlich grade dein Useralbum angeschaut. 

Wadden ästhetisch.:__ nase

Und Danke nochmal!


----------



## Lichti (29. März 2010)

*AW: Filter- verkleiden*

Meinst du so


----------



## herbi (29. März 2010)

*AW: Filter- verkleiden*

Servus Namenloser,...

du willst Bilder von UNS,....

Wie siehts den bei dir aus,...? 

Mach mal erst von deiner Filteranlage Bilder und stell sie ein :beten:beten dann bekommst du bestimmt gaaaanz viele Antworten,...

Ich Grüße dich auch ganz toll,...


----------



## sister_in_act (29. März 2010)

*AW: Filter- verkleiden*



> Servus Namenloser



ich rate mal ;-) 

er heißt Holger



gruß ulla


----------



## koifischfan (29. März 2010)

*AW: Filter- verkleiden*

Ich habe mal fix etwas zusammen genagelt.

Die Pfosten gibt es in der Gartenholzabteilung. Nimm am besten imprägniertes Holz, das hält länger. Ich werde Rauhspund nehmen, ist relativ billig, braucht aber noch einen Anstrich.
Stelle die ganze Kiste auf Steine, Kies geht ebenfalls. So behält sie immer trockene Füße.

Den Deckel kannst du mit Dachpappe beziehen. Oder, wenn du eine Sitzgelegenheit brauchst, nimm Terassenbohlen oder so etwas und baue eine Bank.


----------



## Regloh Essub (30. März 2010)

*AW: Filter- verkleiden*

Hallo alle zusammen und ein Dankeschön für eure Antworten. 

Ich habe ja geschrieben, dass ich noch keinen Filterumbau habe. Mich aber diese „schwarze Tonne“ am Teichrand irgendwie stört. Mein Teich wird ja auch erst im Juni (Glaube ich) ein Jahr alt. Und nun geht es an die Gestaltung => Drumherum. Mir fehlen im Moment halt die richtig GUTEN brauchbaren Ideen. Wobei das mit dem Holzumbau schon mal nicht schlecht ist. 

Das es da im Handel nicht irgendetwas Vorgefertigtes gibt oder die Filter von außen gleich ansprechender aussehen.  Na gut, sei es drum!

So , jetzt noch ein paar Bilder um meine Teichsituation besser darzustellen.
Viele Grüße
Holger


----------



## marja (30. März 2010)

*AW: Filter- verkleiden*

Hallo zusammen

ich habe mich auch mit dem Thema beschäftigt, wie ich den Filter verstecke. Momentan steht er zwischen zwei riesgien Konifeen, die aber demnächst wegkommen. Erst wollte ich ein Tecichmühlenhaus bauen. Aber das Holz und die Farbe wären mir dann doch etwas zu teuer und ich habe mich im Netz nach einer "Hundehütte" umgeschaut und ich denke ich habe das passende gefunden. Fazit: es ist groß genug und günstiger als selberbauen, wenn man es bei Ebay ersteigert hat ;-). Ich hatte auch vor kurzem beim Ebay die Hütten gesehen.

Hier der Link

Wenn ich mit der Teichgestaltung (ringsherum) fertig bin, kommt auch dieses Bild dann mit dazu im Album.

Liebe Grüße Marja


----------



## lollo (30. März 2010)

*AW: Filter- verkleiden*

Hallo Holger,

suche mal die Beiträge vom Vespabesitzer auf, der hat auch eine Teichfilterhundehütte.


----------



## Regloh Essub (30. März 2010)

*AW: Filter- verkleiden*

Nee, …ich glaube nicht das es in Richtung Hundehütte geht. Sollte sich schon in der vorhandenen Umgebung einfügen. 

„Ein Fels- Imitat“ ???


----------



## Regloh Essub (30. März 2010)

*AW: Filter- verkleiden*

Achsoo, eure Bilder zum Thema?

Bis denne 
Holger


----------



## phil73 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Filter- verkleiden*

Hallo,
auch wenn hier schon sehr viele vm Thema abgekommen sind
wollte ich nun noch einmal meine Idee sagen:
Ich haben meinen Teichfilter mit Kamienholz verkleidet dieses ist nicht TEUER und sieht sehr Natur nahe aus.

LG phil


----------



## marja (30. März 2010)

*AW: Filter- verkleiden*



lollo schrieb:


> Hallo Holger,
> 
> suche mal die Beiträge vom Vespabesitzer auf, der hat auch eine Teichfilterhundehütte.



jup in dem Album habe ich das "Hundehaus" gefunden ..
Link das kenne ich auch, habe ich im selben Internetshop (siehe link oben) gesehen.



> Ein Fels- Imitat“


 das habe ich bisher vergeblich für meine Biotec 10 Filter gesucht, ist vermutlich einfach zu groß oder ich muß mal in die Babelsberger Filmstudios in Potsdam, vielleicht haben die noch ein Fels Imitat rumzuliegen ;-)



> Ich haben meinen Teichfilter mit Kamienholz verkleidet dieses ist nicht TEUER und sieht sehr Natur nahe aus


Hast du zufällig ein Bild davon? Kann mir momentan nichts darunter vorstellen.

Gruß Marja


----------



## Regloh Essub (30. März 2010)

*AW: Filter- verkleiden*

Ich auch nicht!


----------



## Olli.P (30. März 2010)

*AW: Filter- verkleiden*

Hallo,

habt ihr vllt. schon mal daran gedacht ein Felsimitat selber herzustellen???


Ein wenig Kaninchendraht als Unterkonstruktion diesen dann evtl. mit dem günstigen PU-Schaum aus dem Baumarkt Modellieren und anschließend evtl. mit grauer/Sandstein  -Farbe ein wenig versiegeln??

Denn so ein Kunstfelsen ist je nach Größe doch ar... teuer...........


----------



## marja (30. März 2010)

*AW: Filter- verkleiden*

Hallo Olaf

aufgrund deine Idee habe ich im Netz ein wenig gesucht und dabei auch gesehen, das man mit Kaninchendraht formen sollte, dann Glasfasermatten drüberlegt und dann mit Expocitharz (schreibt man das so) bepinselt. Dann wenn es gedrocknet ist, abschleifen, fertig.

Also ich werde das mal erstmal im Kleinformat probieren. Aber ihört sich interessant an. Nur mit dem modellieren stelle ich mir das schwierig vor.

Marja


----------



## Olli.P (30. März 2010)

*AW: Filter- verkleiden*

Hallo Marja,


ja, das Modellieren wird wohl das schwierigste werden. 

Ich denke da sollte man dann schon ein wenig handwerkliches Geschick und Phantasie haben...... :smoki

Gut das mein Filter anderweitig unter gebracht ist, denn ich denke das würde ich nich soo dolle hin bekommen..... 

Bin schon auf dein kleines Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## Regloh Essub (30. März 2010)

*Schade*

Ist schon schade, dass niemand ein Bild von seiner Technik und das Drumherum hat. Denn Bilder sagen mehr als Worte…

Gruß Holger


----------



## Olli.P (30. März 2010)

*AW: Filter- verkleiden*

Hi Holger,

ich hab schon Bilder von meiner Technik in meinem Album, da die aber in einer Umgebauten Aussenvoljere steht, wirst du da wenig mit anfangen können.


----------



## Thomy67 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Filter- verkleiden*

Hallo Holger

meiner hab ich mit einem Tarnnetz verdeckt 
wenn der Strauch blüht passt er genau ins Bild, 
schnell zugänglich und bastelfrei


----------



## marja (30. März 2010)

*AW: Filter- verkleiden*



Thomy67 schrieb:


> Hallo Holger
> 
> meiner hab ich mit einem Tarnnetz verdeckt
> wenn der Strauch blüht passt er genau ins Bild,
> schnell zugänglich und bastelfrei



Auch nicht schlecht die Anlage, ich sehe da eine Biotec 10 oder? Kannst du mir sagen, du noch dadrüber und da drunter angeschlossen hast. Von Pumpe in die obere und dann in die Biotec ?

Sorry, ist leider ein wenig Offtopic, aber ich finde es dennoch interessant ;-)

Marja


----------



## Thomy67 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Filter- verkleiden*

Hallo Marja

ja es ist ein Biotec 10 (abgeendert) oder einfach Special Version 

der Bau habe ich komentiert unter:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26055

oder auf meiner HP mit vielen Bildern komentieret


----------



## phil73 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Filter- verkleiden*

Hallo Marja,
Foto hab ich leider nicht aber man kann es sich so vorstellen, dass mein schwarzer Filter von hochkant aufgestelltan  Kamienholzspalten umgeben ist

LG Phil


----------



## Regloh Essub (31. März 2010)

*AW: Filter- verkleiden*

Hallo Thmy, 

dass ist ja mal ne richtig coole Idee.

Bis denne


----------

